# PM notification



## richoso1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello folks, I just got a pm notification through my email, another helpful option fix. Thanks Jeff and/or Brian, good work.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 15, 2009)

Brian fixed email notifications a couple night ago


----------

